# Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?



## gerätenarr (30. Mai 2005)

Hi FliFi's, #h 
Jetzt gibt es die zwei Flaggschiffe von *Scierra* schon für ~ 150€ :k weniger,also für 200€.
Das sind die HM2 und HMS.Wer diese schon mal in der Hand hatte, der weiß wovon ich rede. Da muss man mit der Lupe suchen (vergeblich) nach irgentwelchen kleinen Fehlern.
Eingebaute Materialien sind vom Feinsten. Es geht für die 5-6 # in 270m.
Das Problem ist nur welche:
Die Henrik Mortensen Serie(*HMS*) oder die Hywel Morgan(*HM2*).
Kennt jemand die Serien besser ?


----------



## vaddy (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

moin!
ich habe die hm2 als saltwater edition in 9'6''  Klasse 8.
ist eigentlich ne schöne rute.
kann aber deine euphorie nicht ganz bestätigen.
z.b. steht saltwater drauf, aber die rutenringe rosten bzw. gammeln dir weg, wenn du nicht aufpaßt nach dem salzwassergebrauch.
kenne jemanden, der die gleiche problematik hat.
sonst ist es ne gute rute.
aber nicht mehr.
ich finde, dass scierra mit dem preis eine rute mit in eine der höchsten preisklassen stellen wollte.
leider kann sie da meiner meinung nach nicht ganz mithalten, was wurfverhalten, gewicht und material angeht.
ich rede jetzt natürlich vom orginal vk um 470€(bei meiner).
für 300 oder weinger ist es eine super alternative und sicherlich eine toprute.
um in höchsten sphären zu fischen reichts bei scierra denke ich noch nicht...


----------



## Tobsn (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

Das mir den Rutenringen stimmt, aber man muss sich einfach auch klar machen, das es salzwasserfestes Material einfach nicht gibt. Selbst bei ner XP rosten die Ringe, wenn man sie nicht abspült.
Btw. € 470,00 ist echt nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen gewesen. Ich habe für meine etwas unter € 400,00 getahlt und das ist sie in meine Augen auch wert.

T


----------



## ossis angelladen (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

ich fische selbst die hm2 klasse 5, 8ft und bin begeisgtert. gerade für ungeübtere werfer ist diese rute traumhaft, da sie zu viel krafteinsatz scheinbar wegpuffert.
über den einsatz im salzwasser mit dieser serie kann ich leider noch nichts sagen.
ich denke -und hoffe, daß die bluewater, da sie ja für den einsatz im salzwasser gedacht ist, nicht die korrosionsprobleme hat. die klasse 8 davon habe ich mir zur reserve fürs flatsfischen eingepackt. beim werfen mit verbundenen augen konnte ich diese nur durch den anhaftenden fischgeruch von meiner rplxi unterscheiden.


----------



## Fyggi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

Hallo Vaddy, 
am 06.03.04  klang das aber auch noch ein bischen besser.......

"  moin mark!
zwar hab ich keine hm2 #7, aber eine #8, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. hab das ding im direkten vergleich mit sage xp, thomas&thomas sc und greys greyflex getestet und war begeistert. sicherlich kommt es nicht an die xp ran, die ich immernoch für die beste ruet halte. sie konnte aber gut mit der sc mithalten und ließ sich deutlich besser werfen als die greys. hab das ding dann bei ebay fürn appel und ei geschossen. meiner meinung nach auf alle fälle eine alternative auf dem salzwasser sektor. mittlerweile lassen sich scierra und konsorten ihre oberklasseruten aber gut bezahlen..............

vaddy"

Bei dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gebe ich dir recht, aber ansonsten finde ich sind es gute Ruten. Ich denke auch, dass es sie fast überall ein wenig günstiger gibt, es läßt sich wahrscheinlich eher handeln als bei SAGE.

Kleb` mal die Laible ab und wirf die verschiedensten Modelle ohne Rücksicht auf Hersteller und Typ, da wird mancher "Nobelmarkenfreund" arg ins Grübeln kommen, auch im Hinblck auf die Verarbeitungs- und Materialqualität (z.B. der Kork).

Habe z.B. die 7er Sage XP in 2 unt 4-teilig werfen dürfen, super Rute, aber so dolle Unterschiede, na ja......Zumal ein Unterschied schon zwischen der 2- und der 4-teiligen ziemlich spürbar ist in Bezug auf Aktion/Schnelligkeit und ich persönlich mir z.B. nie die 2-teilige 7er kaufen würde.


Mark
HM2 Klasse 7 SW
HM2 Klasse 6, 9,6 Fuss


----------



## vaddy (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

wow, wow, wow...
natürlich bin ich mit der rute zufrieden.
ich finde, und das habe ich auch gepostet, dass der Orginalpreis ein wenig zu hoch angesetzt ist.
den hab ich auch nicht gezahlt!
sonst habe ich nichts zu meckern gehabt.
das die ringe gammeln, habe ich erst zum jahreswechsel bemerkt, also vor dem posting.
schön, dass du soviel zeit hast meine ex-postings zu durchsuchen... :m


----------



## Fyggi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

Hai Vaddy,

nichts für ungut #h  Ich habe keine Postings durchsucht, um irgend etwas zum meckern zu finden, dafür gibt es aus meiner Sicht überhaupt keinen Grund #6. Sollte es so angekommen sein, war das nicht meine Absicht #h 

Aber da ich damals die Frage gestellt habe, du wirst dich vielleicht erinnern, und du mir entsprechend geschrieben hast (Dank, ohne Ironie #6 ) hörte sich dein aktuelles Statement zumindest für mich ne Ecke negativer an, was mich schon etwas verwundert hat. Erklärt sich aber zum Teil durch die "längeren" Erfahrungen mit der Rute, zumindest was die Rutenringe anbelangt. 

Ansonsten kann ich persönlich über beide meiner Ruten nur positives berichten.

Mark


----------



## htp55 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*



			
				Fyggi schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich persönlich mir z.B. nie die 2-teilige 7er kaufen würde.


So so Struschi, das denkst Du also über meine Angel, du Judas !|supergri 
Da werde ich sie am Sonntag wohl noch mal mitbringen müssen, um Dich eines Besseren zu belehren.


----------



## Fyggi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

Hai Hermann,

na gut, dann wollen wir uns mal mit unseren Kohlestecken duellieren |wavey: 

Du weißt doch, ab 7er bin ich mehr für`s "harte", das soll fetzen. Die (deine) erschien mir persönlich etwas "weich". 

Hoffe, ich bekomme frei am Sonntag, Klaus will wohl auch kommen.


Hoffe bis dann


Mark (Struschi)


----------



## Mefojocke (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

Habe mit der Scierra Bluewater meine persönliche Traumrute gefunden...
"hart aber herzlich"
und da rostet garnix... so im Salzwasser   ach ja, 250,- Euronen - war hoffentl. nicht zu teuer ?!


----------



## gerätenarr (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

Interessant, die Meinungen. Das die Beiden nicht mit XP, SLT und T3 zu vergleichen sind ist klar, aber besser wie DS2, Lee und die neue TLS. Diese liegen zur Zeit auch in diesem Preissegment. 
Die Bluewater ist preisgünstiger wie die Beiden, hier ist nicht die gleiche Kohlefaser drin (57ts vakuumgepresst)

Warum kennt aber keiner die HMS? Diese gefälllt mir persönlich etwas besser wie die HM2 (vom Aussehen), ist auch ein Ideechen schneller.


----------



## Uwe (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

Hmm,

wenn ich das so richtig verstehe, geht es hier ja um 'ne 5-6er und nicht unbedingt um Mefo-Jagen.
Also ich fische eine HM2 (sorry keine HMS) als 4er allerdings nur im Süsswasser  :m und die ist (und dies ist selbstverständlich meine persönliche unmaßgebliche Meinung) in Preisleistung echt Spitze.

Man kann bestimmt viel mehr Geld ausgeben für eine Rute, aber die Frage, ob man dafür auch viel mehr bekommt, muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten.

Also ich jedenfalls bin sehr zufrieden und würde diese Rute jederzeit wieder kaufen. Ach ja, von wegen die HMS ist ein bisschen schneller, hier würde ich mir überlegen, was du damit willst. Wenn du mit was schwerem fischen willst oder immer weit raus musst, wie beim Streamerm oder der See-(nicht Meer, aber ich wiederhole mich) fischerei dann ist das wohl wichtig, aber sonst auf 5-15m wohl eher hinderlich, meine ich.
Das also mein Senf dazu.

So, wie immer viel gelesen und die Qual der Wahl bleibt doch bei Dir. 
Aber ob ich mir eine 270 Meter lange Rute anschaffen würde, da würde ich ja an deiner Stelle wirklich nochmal drüber nachdenken  |kopfkrat   |supergri Die wird selbst als leichte 5-6# (und diese Rutenserien sind wirklich leicht) ein bisschen unhandlich, oder?

Uwe


----------



## Fyggi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

Hai,

die Diskussion um die "Meerforellenruten" kam auf, weil Vaddy und ich die HM2 Saltwater fischen.

Nochmal konkret zur Frage:  ich habe bei unserem Tackeldealer mal die 5/6er HMS in der Hand gehabt. Ich habe sie aber nicht geworfen, sodass ich aus der Erinnerung nur sagen kann, dass sie mir nicht zusagte. Ich meine, sie erschien mir zu schnell, ohne Gefühl. Ich meine, die Spitze war etwas unsensibler und die Rute etwas kopflastiger.Vielleicht war ich auch etwas voreingenommen, weil ich mit den beiden HM2 Modellen sehr zufrieden bin. Sachlich kann ich da nicht argumentieren, war mehr das Gefühl.

Auch die 4er HM2, die Uwe hat und die ich schon einmal werfen dürfte, fand ich super.  Sie deckt das Spektrum der Flussfischerei m.E. komplett ab, wenn man nicht gerade an einem der großen Flüsse fischt. Auch die Klasse 4 ist völlig ausreichend, die Rute hat ein gutes Rückrat, um auch größere Fische zu bezwingen, ist aber auch sensibel in der Spitze.

Für mich persönlich sind 8,6 Fuss, also 2,60 Meter Länge, optimal (fische viel an der Oker im Harz). Die Länge ist aber auch von den Gewässererfordernissen abhängig, muss jeder individuell entscheiden.


Mark


----------



## Uwe (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Hi FliFi's, #h
> Jetzt gibt es die zwei Flaggschiffe von *Scierra* schon für ~ 150€ :k weniger,also für 200€.
> Das sind die HM2 und HMS.Wer diese schon mal in der Hand hatte, der weiß wovon ich rede. Da muss man mit der Lupe suchen (vergeblich) nach irgentwelchen kleinen Fehlern.
> Eingebaute Materialien sind vom Feinsten. Es geht für die 5-6 # in *270m*.
> ...



Ich meine ja auch nicht 2,70, sondern 270m, soviel Schnur hab ich gar nicht auf der Rolle

Uwe


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*



> Ich meine ja auch nicht 2,70, sondern 270m, soviel Schnur hab ich gar nicht auf der Rolle


 
???????


----------



## Fyggi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die Flaggschiffe von Scierra?*

|supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------

